# Sécurité du iCloud ?



## Deleted member 1120647 (3 Novembre 2017)

Salut,

je suis un grand utilisateur du iCloud sur iPhone et iPad. Je m'en sers pour synchroniser les contacts, le calendrier, les notes, les rappels, et des fichiers pages. Je m'en sers également pour récupérer les photos sur mon PC et pour avoir les mêmes signets/marque-pages entre le Firefox du PC et les Safaris des bidules. Enfin, je sauvegarde les deux bidules sur le iCloud. Je suis très content du système car je retrouve une uniformité des infos égale voire supérieure à ce que j'avais sur Blackberry.

Comme je suis un tantinet paranoïaque sur la sécurité de mes bidules et de mes données, j'ai enclenché l'identification à deux facteurs. Je me suis aussi renseigné sur la sécurité du machin (par là : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT202303) et là j'ai une question.
Toutes les données sont chiffrées de manière assez balèze MAIS il y a deux niveaux de chiffrement. Alors voilà ma question : quelle est la différence entre le chiffrement dit "en transit" et le chiffrement "bout à bout" ?

Merci, à bientôt !


----------



## Dead head (3 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour. La phrase exacte est : "C'est *curieux* chez les marins ce besoin de faire des phrases." Avec "étonnant", le rythme serait moins fluide.


----------



## Deleted member 1120647 (3 Novembre 2017)

Salut,

Merci, j'ai modifié la signature ... et ma question sur le chiffrement du iCloud ?

a+


----------



## Dead head (3 Novembre 2017)

Ça, je laisse plus calé que moi te répondre. Je serais curieux de connaître moi aussi la différence entre les deux chiffrements.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (4 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour, 
Schématiquement, un chiffrement en transit l'est entre fournisseurs de service ce qui veut dire que le fournisseur de service pourrait lire ton message.
Le bout à bout est régi par un standard. La clé est seulement détenu par l'expéditeur et le destinataire. Ce qui veut dire que le fournisseur de service connaît l'heure et le destinataire du message mais n'est pas capable de lire le message.
Maintenant, le bout à bout évite normalement de faire confiance aux prestataires des serveurs ....sauf qu'ils fournissent souvent les logiciels.
De plus, tout dépend de la solidité de la clé.
Si tu ne travailles pas pour la NASA ou que tu n'es pas une star hollywoodienne , les deux chiffrements sont déjà bien avec certes un plus pour le bout à bout.


----------



## bompi (6 Novembre 2017)

De fait, la page d'information d'Apple est _relativement_ claire.

Lorsqu'on chiffre le transit uniquement, cela signifie que l'on chiffre jusqu'aux points d'entrée sur le réseau de la destination. Donc quelqu'un scrutant le réseau public (Internet) ne verra que des données chiffrées.
Mais dans le réseau interne de la destination, allez savoir sous quelle forme cela circule...

Lorsqu'on chiffre de bout en bout, les données seront chiffrées depuis l'application sur notre appareil jusqu'à l'application sur leur serveur qui va les stocker. Donc quelqu'un travaillant chez Apple ne pourra pas voir ces données en clair.

Au passage : au sein de l'UE toutes les sociétés détenant des informations personnelles (nom, prénom, mail, adresse etc.) et, plus encore, confidentielles (données médicales, par exemple) doivent mettre en place des outils et des méthodes permettant de chiffrer ces données jusqu'au coeur des applications (notamment les bases de données). Il y a du boulot...


----------



## Deleted member 1120647 (7 Février 2018)

Merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## bompi (7 Février 2018)

Pas de quoi. 
(depuis le temps, j'avais oublié mon intervention dans ce fil... )


----------

